
Rarest nucleus reluctant to decay - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/rarest-nucleus-reluctant-decay
======
sohkamyung
Paper on arXiv [1]

\- [1] "Search for the decay of nature's rarest isotope 180mTa" [
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.03725](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.03725) ]

~~~
Someone
That's in the article, too (second paragraph). From clicking around a bit, I
get the impression Scienenews is very good at providing links to the original
papers.

~~~
sohkamyung
Yes it is. But I added in the direct link to the arXiv paper for those HN
readers who want to get to the 'meat' (the actual paper itself) and bypass the
appetiser (the summary provided by ScienceNews).

